# RS7 2014 Philly Auto Show



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

I fell in love with this thing, here's some of my shots. 


Audi RS7 by Larry Fopps Photography, on Flickr


Audi RS7 by Larry Fopps Photography, on Flickr


Audi RS7 by Larry Fopps Photography, on Flickr


Audi RS7 by Larry Fopps Photography, on Flickr


Audi RS7 by Larry Fopps Photography, on Flickr


Audi RS7 by Larry Fopps Photography, on Flickr


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

what colour is that?


----------



## o2bavr6 (Jan 23, 2004)

Cant tell if its Estoril Blue Crystal or Panther Black Crystal


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

estoril


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

L. Fopps said:


> estoril


What he said. Thanks for posting these. That car looks fantastic... particularly with the air suspension on that very low setting.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What he said. Thanks for posting these. That car looks fantastic... particularly with the air suspension on that very low setting.


It really did, out of every car in the building, this had my attention the most, and there was a lot of super cool stuff there including rare antiques. Im almost positive i'm respraying my mk3 in estoril after seeing this car. 

If anyone wants to see more of my shots from the philly auto show they can all be found here. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157641149717743/


----------

